# July 2010 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to July's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, MangoTart!*

MangoTart (15 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hermitpaws (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Betta Slave (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Dead Sunlight (5 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ThirdPotato (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

angelus2402004 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

mysquishy (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

reptileboy (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

newfiedragon (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

beta novice (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

secuono (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

metalbetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kitten_penang (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

tumtum (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

SemioticSleep (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Little Marlin (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Alienbetta1 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

beat2020 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kuklachica (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

CodeRed (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jmtriro01 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Learn To Fly (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Amour (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sarada (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

XSprinkleFaceX (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

FireKidomaru (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

doggyhog (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

caroro (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Terranariko (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Welsh (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bloo97 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

frogipoi (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jeanclaudeasher (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

truthequalslies (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Kato Aaron (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Jooleeah (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

kirby13580 (0 votes)


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Yay for mangotart!


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i got 0 votes . boo.:-(


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats to Mangotart!  Those were some tough choices!


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Little Marlin said:


> i got 0 votes . boo.:-(


I voted for.... XD its okay there is next year


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

frogipoi said:


> I voted for.... XD its okay there is next year


How do you vote anyway?


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Congrats Mangotart! Beautiful looking Betta!!! 

Great looking Bettas everyone


----------



## Bettacaleb (Jul 4, 2010)

how do you enter


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

lol im so embaressed cause my pic came out all pixled...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

To vote and enter:
On the main page, you see the CONTEST thing. Look at it. There will be enter or vote. You can enter, only on the first 15 days of the month. Then the rest is voting time. It is kinda rude to vote for yourself so vote for others. GO MANGO TART!


----------

